# unusual betta behavior... wraps around objects...



## louietsang

ok so i didnt invest too much into this as im just getting started, here's a bit of a background.

5 gallon tank, fully fishless cycled. picked up a half moon betta 2-3 days ago, swims quickly and eats but he does this odd thing here and there which kinda scares me.

i have a tetra heater right by the tetra whisper power filter 10(smallest 1), tank is set defaulted by the heater at around 78-80ish degrees. at least that's what the thermometer says.
tested water a few hours ago, everything ammonia/nitrites/nitrates reading normal or 0 ppm, cept pH a tad high on the 7.8 side.

i've seen him do this now multiple times, and immediately i try to scare it off it... it likes to "wrap" himself around suction of the filter pipe... but when i tap the window he gets away as if the filter isnt even there... with the quickness... he also "wraps" himself around the heater....

i've stuck some filter material into the open end of the suction to maybe slow down the rate of suction... he still does it, and after seeing him wrap around the heater today, im just getting a tad worried this isn't normal.

now i cant watch him overnight when i sleep, but i been watching him past few days to see if it happens, doesnt happen all the time but it does enough for me in the short time ive had him to write here and maybe figure out whats up...

thanks guys!


----------



## snail

I can think of three possibilities:

1) He is a weak swimmer or ill and is unable to fight against the flow of the filter so gets stuck. That would be worrying but from what you say he sounds strong and healthy. Do you think it is possible that he is being pushed/ sucked by the filter or does it look like he is doing it intentionally?

2) He is looking for a comfortable place to rest. That is nothing to worry about, except possibly the heater, Bettas do occasionally get burnt on heaters so you might want to make sure he is safe with that. Bettas need to get to the surface to breath air so they often prefer to settle closer to the surface when they rest. If he doesn't have some good spots consider adding decor or plants for him to rest on. I've even seen little suction cup platforms sold for Betta tanks.

3) He is mistaking objects for an attractive girl. Don't know if Bettas ever do that but wrapping around the female is part of mating.

My guess from what you said and without seeing it would be #2.


----------



## louietsang

im leaning towards 2 myself, he does it rarely... its just i caught him do a it a few times and got a bit scared.


----------



## snail

Bev knows a lot about Betta behavior, she will say if we are right . 

Try adding something for him to rest on nearer the surface and see if he likes it.


----------



## lkfishy

My Betta likes to rest in some really odd positions, it scared me at first too. They are quirky little guys. Harold, my crowntail, will "wrap" himself around my heater too. He swims in between the glass and the heater and rests there, sometimes getting kinda sideways and looking as if he is completely limp. I think he likes the warmth, you could even bump up the heat a few degrees to 83-84 and maybe your guy wont feel the need to get so close to the heater? My betta also wedges himself into plants upside down, backwards, and sideways. One time I found him laying on his side on a piece of drift wood, underneath some java moss and I panicked! But as soon as I opened the lid he shot up to the surface and did his "feed me" dance. So, long story short if he is eating well and not acting lethargic all the time he is probably just being a betta  
+1 to Snail's comment, Harold loves the java moss, and java fern I let float to the surface of my tank. He goes to bottom sometimes, but he definitely spends 80% of his time in the surface plants.


----------



## zero

lkfishy said:


> My betta also wedges himself into plants upside down, backwards, and sideways.


mine does that too!!! so funny to watch! he will also be swimming about then dramaticly throws himself onto a plant with all his fins spread out!! he has quite a few plants he can sleep on near the surface but theres one leaf he loves the most!


----------



## jasonmk1j

snail said:


> I can think of three possibilities:
> 
> 3) He is mistaking objects for an attractive girl. Don't know if Bettas ever do that but wrapping around the female is part of mating.


Mine does this with the thermometer, does funny little shows with his tale and all sorts very amusing to watch *pc 



For yours, I agree probably no.2 he's probably just having a rest, mine loves sleeping on his little hammock





Just make sure his fins cant get stuck in the filter or they will get damaged :betta:


----------



## majerah1

If hes doing this to the heater he is cold.they should ideally be kept about 84 F. They do enjoy a rest and could be pulled by the intake to the filter.those things can be strong! I suggest you up his heat and give him lots of plants to lay on.If hes breathing heavily its stress from too much flow but Im sure its him resting and being cold.

While they do wrap a female,its really easy to tell if this was what he was doing.FIrst off males are not that easy to breed lol,they have to have certain signs from a female to induce the wrapping,something inanimate objects clearly cant do(lowering head,barring up,flaring back,side to side sway)


----------



## lkfishy

zero said:


> mine does that too!!! so funny to watch! he will also be swimming about then dramaticly throws himself onto a plant with all his fins spread out!! he has quite a few plants he can sleep on near the surface but theres one leaf he loves the most!


 Bettas are definitely dramatic. Harold does the same thing, his java moss routine is the funniest. He gets up some speed and shoots into the middle of the big clump of java moss I have so that you can barely see him. Then he rolls over so he is upside down or on his side suspended in the middle of the moss. It literally looks like he died, and got stuck in a clump of moss. Haha, needless to say he has given me a scare more than once.


----------



## zero

hahaha maybe he does it so you give him attention?!


----------



## lkfishy

Haha well if thats the case his plan is working perfectly, because I can't help but stop and make sure he's still alive every time I see him a weird position.


----------



## Pigeonfish

I don't think it's that unusual. My boy betta loves wrapping himself around my crypt plants. He'll get into some awkward positions. It almost looks like he's doing parkour with the leaves. ;D


----------

